# Help! What to do with hundreds of tadpoles



## the_brad (Jan 11, 2013)

I've just moved into our new place and our pool had hundreds of tadpoles in it. 
I've netted out as many as I can and put them in a bucket, where would b a good place to let them go (survival wise) I'm in Windsor nsw.


----------



## Wild~Touch (Jan 11, 2013)

Check and make sure they are not Canes Toads.....toadpoles are really dense black.....yuk !


----------



## nintendont (Jan 11, 2013)

if cane toads are down here, then the world really did end the other week.


----------



## Stuart (Jan 11, 2013)

Please talk to your local wildlife authority before releasing unknown critters into the local Eco system


----------



## smileysnake (Jan 11, 2013)

if they are clean my green tree snake would love to eat them all lol


----------



## fourexes (Jan 11, 2013)

my oscar would make short work of them to. love that food chain.


----------



## -Peter (Jan 11, 2013)

You cannot release them further than 50 metres from where you found them.


----------



## Thyla (Jan 11, 2013)

Cane toads have been breeding in Sydney for the past few years. It's only a matter of time before they become widespread in the region.

The_brad, do you have any photos?


----------



## Hamalicious (Jan 12, 2013)

I believe you can tell the difference between frog tad poles and toad tad poles by looking at their bellies. Cane toad tad poles have a black belly where as frog tad poles are clear and you can see a grey coil looking thing. I assume these are the intestines. someone feel free to correct me if i am wrong.


----------



## Madders (Jan 12, 2013)

Mrherp said:


> I believe you can tell the difference between frog tad poles and toad tad poles by looking at their bellies. Cane toad tad poles have a black belly where as frog tad poles are clear and you can see a grey coil looking thing. I assume these are the intestines. someone feel free to correct me if i am wrong.



Also (I believe) came toad taddies have shorter tails than frogs. I think most frog tadpole tails are longer than their body length but toads are shorter and less in proportion with their body. I used to love in the Kimberley's and there's a lot of advertising in regards to how to identify in order to remove. Madders


----------



## ssnakeboyy (Jan 12, 2013)

the_brad said:


> Thanks everone, I will release them in the local creek. Obviously they are a native to the area.. As wild frogs have laid them. They have got the green belly thing going on, judging by the size IDE assume there green trees.
> If I was to keep a few in a tub to release back into the yard, what would I feed them? Would they be alright in tap water?


If your going to keep them till they turn into frogs you have to get 2 buckets and put water in both and leave it out for at least three days so the chlorine gets out. Then boil some lettuce and and freeze it. You can feed your tadpoles this everyday or second day. When there frogs you can release them!


----------



## Stuart (Jan 12, 2013)

According to the NSW law, only schools may collect tadpoles and they need to be released into the same area they were collected from. Please feel free to elaborate if you have further info.

Posts suggesting anything contrary to the above have been deleted.


----------



## smileysnake (Jan 12, 2013)

sorry


----------



## mcloughlin2 (Feb 18, 2013)

Where's the nearest creek? They are not going to be cane toads for God's sake, let's be realistic they have bred in the pool so they are native frogs. Find a close creek of pond and tip them in there. Contacting the local wildlife authorities is laughable.


----------

